# General > General >  Stop the wind blowing your bin open!

## Tilly Teckel

Getting a bit sick of heaving a big stone onto my bin to keep it closed in the wind, then I found this in Birons the hardware place in Wick. It's a strap which fastens around the handle at the back of your wheelie bin, then pulls over the lid and hooks underneath. I've posted some pics cos I'm not so good at explaining things! It's mostly made from some strong webbing-type stuff with an elastic bit so you can stretch it at the end. I tried a bungee-cord (think that's what they're called?!) before but the bliddy thing was too elastic-y and kept pinging back and catching me with the sharp hook! This is much safer and nicer to use and stays attached to the handle of the bin even when it's being emptied. Only thing is I need to go back for another now cos I forgot I have two bins! D'oh  ::

----------


## Gronnuck

Now that is a cracking idea!
I've been using a plastic rubble sack filled with 1.5Kg of sand and then tied off in a hessian sandbag.  While this does the job it isn't the prettiest accessory in the back garden.
Birons here I come!

----------


## ShelleyCowie

I must get myself thru to wick then! Im sick of lifting heavy stones onto my bins and i have 5 bins lol.

----------


## dodo

tilly tickel   Hope you are going to get commision. from all the sales from birons. :Smile:

----------


## Beat Bug

We built a cubby with a door for our bins so we don't have to look at them all the time!

----------


## pat

I use those elastic bungee cords with hooks, the kind for stapping down items on a bike, cannot think of the proper name for them - use them side to side or back to front certainly keeps the lids down.

----------


## Walter Ego

Bungee cord. Cheap and effective.

----------


## pat

Thank you - had a senior moment

----------


## Gronnuck

Bungee cords come with a metal hook; if you're not careful and the hook springs back it can cause a nasty injury.  At least this strap affair has a plastic hook which is less likely to cut you.

----------


## Tilly Teckel

I can vouch for that - I've been the victim of a couple of bungee cord attacks!

----------


## badger

What a good idea.  Wonder why these bins are not supplied complete with straps as I get sick of seeing rubbish all over the place on a windy day when bins are waiting for collection so surely it would be cost-effective for the Council, save them picking up?

----------


## Geo

How much did it cost?

----------


## Tilly Teckel

Geo, it cost a fiver. Well worth it too! I agree with badger too - the council could save themselves some money if they issued these with wheelie bins.

----------


## lisagrace

surely you would have to take it off for the bin men as it may slow them down or they'd have to do something outwith their job description? i have a problem with people putting rubbish in my bin and tried a bungee but was left a note by the bin men to remove it (and they didn't collect my rubbish that day)

----------


## Gronnuck

They probably refused to handle your bin with a bungee for the reasons already mentioned - metal hooks on the end - the potential for nasty injury.  These straps are attached to the hinge end of the lid and the hook at the other end has no sharp pointed edges.  IMO they are much better than any bungee.

----------


## Tilly Teckel

I've had no bother from the bin men. I think they're glad not to have to shift a big stone off my bin before they can move it!

----------


## Birons

> Getting a bit sick of heaving a big stone onto my bin to keep it closed in the wind, then I found this in Birons the hardware place in Wick. It's a strap which fastens around the handle at the back of your wheelie bin, then pulls over the lid and hooks underneath. I've posted some pics cos I'm not so good at explaining things! It's mostly made from some strong webbing-type stuff with an elastic bit so you can stretch it at the end. I tried a bungee-cord (think that's what they're called?!) before but the bliddy thing was too elastic-y and kept pinging back and catching me with the sharp hook! This is much safer and nicer to use and stays attached to the handle of the bin even when it's being emptied. Only thing is I need to go back for another now cos I forgot I have two bins! D'oh



Hi Tilly Teckel

I'm pleased that you are finding the new "BinBoyo Bin Straps" useful, they are proving to be very popular.

I'm sure you wont mind, but I used your photos to show them off on our web site .

Regards

www.birons.co.uk

----------


## Big Gaz

Do they supply a bungee strap for kids? they always seem to be depositing rubbish round my way, windy day or not....

----------


## cuthill

I got them,what a great idea for caithness as we do get strong winds to say the least.

----------


## oldmarine

Looks like you found a good solutuion to your problem.

----------


## rogermellie

absolutely, the strap is made from strong webbing and the hook is solid.  it's a great solution.

Biron's is a great shop, Kevin knows his stuff and his prices will always beat Homebase.

----------


## snow tiger

Just bought some of these straps today, would like to thank all the staff for there help, and enjoyed meeting the Boxer dog too.

----------


## cra85

> surely you would have to take it off for the bin men as it may slow them down or they'd have to do something outwith their job description? i have a problem with people putting rubbish in my bin and tried a bungee but was left a note by the bin men to remove it (and they didn't collect my rubbish that day)



yeh we have had that message too. i can only presume that the only problem is it might somehow get stuck to the mechanicals of the lorry.

----------


## Torvaig

> Just bought some of these straps today, would like to thank all the staff for there help, and enjoyed meeting the Boxer dog too.


Ah, so you met the boss then! He is a lovely boy..... ::

----------


## snow tiger

I have had an orange label on my bin today asking me to remove the strap and failure to do so will result in bin not being emptied. I had the bin straps from birons on my wheelie bin and they won't accept them either it will be a pain in the butt taking it on and off the whole time !

----------


## hasterhall

I use 2 thick rubber bands,hooked over each handle and over the corners below the handles.Works perfect,and ultra cheap.Take them off when putting bin out and fire them back on when bins back in.

----------


## cuthill

Well, I've just been to Wick to buy another two bin straps from Biron's as some 'person' stole mine! I couldn't believe it!! 

By the way, I've never had a problem with the bin men, but I do unhook the strap on collection day. I've watched the lorry emptying my bin with the strap still attached and it definitely doesn't get caught in the machine. I think some of the bin men have a bit of an unhelpful attitude maybe, but mine are great and I've never had a problem.

Actually, when I was in Biron's today the owner said that a fella from the council had taken a look at the bin strap and said that it wouldn't be a risk to use, so if anyone is having a problem with their bin men accepting them then maybe they should query it.

----------


## oldmarine

This one has been around for a while, but it has good advice and I can see why.

----------


## Birons

Due to high demand we ran out of bin straps during the last storms. :Frown: 

We have now taken delivery of another batch. :Grin:

----------


## WalterTheWalrus

https://walrusbracket.co.uk I'm from Shetland, and when the council introduced Wheelie-bins this year I revisited a project we looked at 8 years ago. The Walrus Wheelie Bin Bracket. Check out the website.

----------


## Shaggy

I might buy some for myself....oh and a few for the ignorant neighbours too who leave their bins out all week with the lids flapping around in the wind allowing the contents to constantly fly all over the street!.

----------

